# Ready to hit the beach..



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Had way too much fun doing this little photo shoot today... when I should be studying for a test. This is for the 52 Weeks of Dogs and I'm having trouble deciding which one to use, LOL.

Ready to hit the beach..

















And ready for some suntanning 

























































Can't decide if I want to use the first or last one - decisions, decisions!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

haha soooooo cute... I the first and last are both great pics, either one would be a good choice!! She is super patient lol


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Cute pics! I like the first one and the second to last one


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Lol, Harleigh looks like a classic pinup girl in the bathing suit shots


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You have a perfect model! All of them are hilariously cool.

But, the one I really like is in the giant inner tube next to the little tiny wading pool. Oh the irony...


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

They are all pretty great, but I like the fifth one the most.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

They are all great pictures.
The first one is my favorite!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I don't think you can go wrong with any of those!

Buck would never sit still and Dude would just look miserable. Yours seems to be enjoying it!


----------

